# UK Soldier KIA Afghanistan - 23/12/2013



## Alex . (Dec 23, 2013)

> A UK soldier from the Royal Engineers has been killed in Afghanistan, the Ministry of Defence has said.
> 
> He died on Monday after coming under enemy fire while on operations east of Kabul.
> 
> ...



Just before Christmas too, terrible


----------



## Wildcat (Dec 23, 2013)




----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 23, 2013)




----------



## pbehn (Dec 23, 2013)

Dulce et Decorum est 
Pro patria mori.

get the boys home

I salute the young man who has made the ultimate sacrifice and pour scorn on the individuals who sent him there


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 23, 2013)




----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 26, 2013)




----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Dec 26, 2013)




----------



## Night Fighter Nut (Dec 30, 2013)




----------



## yulzari (Dec 31, 2013)




----------

